# From Midwest



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hello...I've only been here for a few days but I am also from the Midwest...welcome!


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Another welcome from a fellow new member in the midwest! 
Hope you like it here!
I can tell you, that you'll learn a lot!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome!"


----------

